# another kind of fbar questio



## amphitecna (Aug 12, 2011)

Hello everyone! I hope all is going well.

I've just gathered the data for the annual dance with FBAR. This go-around, I don't have enough in the accounts to necessitate filing.

However, I'm thinking I should I treat the FBAR like my tax forms and submit anyway....

I'm following the same logic as I do for taxes- keep an annual record on file with them regardless of amount earned, so there's no question if I ever need to prove past compliance.

Thoughts?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

There's no penalty for over-reporting, but I'd vote no if I get a vote. Just keep records of your financial accounts in your personal files, as usual, in case there's a question in the future.

This is assuming you really were below the filing threshold. Make sure you understand the instructions on that point.

The reason I'd vote no is the microscopic risk of submitting a false report. In my view there's no sense incurring that (small) risk when you don't have an actual reporting obligation in the first place.


----------



## amphitecna (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks BBCWatcher. The accounts truly were below the threshold last year, nothing untoward going on here.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you want to keep the record for your own purposes, I'd just download the pdf form, fill it out and then print it off with a notation that because the balance was less than $10,000, no FBAR was filed.

That way if there is ever a question, you'll have a record of what you did and why.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

